# "Inserting" Kindle into Oberon velcro cases



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Those who already have an Oberon velcro case . . . did you insert Kindle according to instructions or did you pull soft half of velcro from hard loops and then apply soft half to Kindle?  When you then put Kindle into the case, did the velcro halves still line up well enough to hold Kindle in place and secure?  That's what I'm planning to do unless someone here says that is not a good idea for some reason.  I have no regrets getting velcro as opposed to corners.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I took the fuzzy part off, lined it up on my Kindle and trimmed the pieces (so as to not cover the speakers or get on the gray back). Then, when they were the right size, I put them back on the loop, pulled off the plastic and applied my Kindle, per the instructions.

I was a beta tester and for some reason, my cover arrived with only half the velcro (the half sewn into the cover). I bought some more velcro to supply the missing half and added a third piece at the bottom. It is my understanding that the covers they are selling have the third piece added now.

L


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I didn't do as they instructed. I pull of soft half part as you mention and placed it on to the kindle very carefully so it won:t cover the next button or the back cover. I didn't trim the side velcro but I did trim the top one so it won't cover the speaker. Before I stick the velcro on to my kindle, I placed my kindle on the cover to see where I should place the velcro.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I did both. I tried doing it the way they described by putting the kindle down on the velcro but I could not get the piece on the right side to line up. The top was no problem, but the right side piece kept ending up on the gray back cover. So I applied the fuzzy piece to the Kindle first. I also was a Beta tester so dodn't have the bottom piece.

Lynn


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I too pulled the soft fuzzy half from the hard loops.  Trimmed the length of the two horizontal pieces a little and trimmed the width of the long vertical piece.  If you didn't place the soft velcro on Kindle separate from hard velcro, it would cover the edge between Kindle and its gray back cover.  Not good.

I found after Sundog was in her case that the Kindle and Whispernet on/off switches are very easy to get to -- because you can bend the leather, but also the thickness of the velcro (both parts) separate Kindle from the leather in back.

Sundog is now dressed and gorgeous in her best.  I love it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Do we get a picture? Please?

L


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

Slavish directions follower that I am, i did it the way the instructions said.  Worked OK for me but it ended up placing the right side hook part a little close to the large right hand (next page) switch, which interferes with the switch slightly and makes it a little harder to press.  Maybe not a bad thing.  easy to fix (comparatively) if I want to.  The nice thing with the set up is that you can do it either way with a little care because the hook and loop method allows some leeway in placement.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Cush, I was a little afraid of that when I was lining things up.  So I pulled the two halves of the velcro apart and trimmed.

Leslie, no digital camera here!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

cush said:


> Slavish directions follower that I am, i did it the way the instructions said. Worked OK for me but it ended up placing the right side hook part a little close to the large right hand (next page) switch, which interferes with the switch slightly and makes it a little harder to press. Maybe not a bad thing. easy to fix (comparatively) if I want to. The nice thing with the set up is that you can do it either way with a little care because the hook and loop method allows some leeway in placement.


*LOL...I am the beta that stuck her "next page" button ;-p All I did was pull it back up along the edges and trimmed away. I did add a third piece on the bottom though and had to cut the speaker portion as well. I believe that with the final covers the Velcro by the speaker is the correct length *


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

You have to trim that piece a little too because they give you a longer fuzzy half than hard loop piece which is stitched in.  I think they do that so you can adjust the placement of Kindle in the case.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, having less than zero skills at trimming, this discussion has solidified my decision to get the corner version when I decide to go for it.  The river garden picture from another thread is gorgeous. . . .anyone have any idea if they will actually do that one in a Kindle cover?

Ann


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann, if for other reasons you like the velcro, it really is VERY easy to "fit" Kindle into the case.  I am very happy with it.  I don't like the idea of leather covering any buttons -- especially the ALT and Aa that are used often to put Kindle to sleep.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I actually DON'T like the idea of Velcro. . .so the issues in getting it lined up are just more reasons to go for corners.  

I don't have an issue with the leather covering the buttons. . . .other posters have indicated, now that they've gotten their cornered covers, that it doesn't cause a problem in putting the Kindle to sleep.  And I know the USB port is blocked, but I never use it since I have strong Whispernet service.  I also don't use the headphone jack, though it looks like that's still fairly accessible.

So, I'm definitely going for corners. . . .when I get the money together and pick a design!

Ann


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I also removed the soft half from the loops and placed it on my Kindle separately. I used post-its to keep the velcro lined up in the right position based on the position of the sewn on velcro, and I had to trim the top piece of velcro so it wouldn't come over the speaker.


----------



## Eilene (Oct 29, 2008)

I did it the way they said. But the one side piece covered the battery cover...so I removed it & placed it one better. It came off the Kindle fine & now it is perfect!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

When I got my beta, I did not get the instructions. So, I did peel the pieces apart and put them directly onto to the Kindle. The side piece was really easy to place (did not have to trim it). The top piece I trimmed to avoid the speaker, but I centered it between the top and battery cover. Therefore, when I put it in the cover, it did not match up with the loop part. That is why I suggested to Oberon that they move that piece down a bit (which I think they did).

It was probably just my OCD kicking in. I like to have things "even" as much as possible. I am very "Monkish" or so Jim tells me regularly.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> I am very "Monkish" or so Jim tells me regularly.


*Gotta love Monk!

I did finally buy some industrial strength Velcro to add on the bottom. Boy, that stuff sticks very well ;-p*


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Soon I will have my Oberon corner cover. Then I will not have to worry about velcro.


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

I was a beta tester who didn't get instructions either.  I placed the Kindle on the Kindle so there would be no "match-up" problems.  I've never had any problem with it.


----------



## nichelle02 (Nov 22, 2008)

I just received my cover today. I'd originally ordered one with corners but switched it to velcro. I *LOVE* it! I followed the instructions and it worked perfectly for the top and side pieces of velcro. The bottom piece, however, slightly covered the battery cover. So, I peeled it off, adjusted it and re-attached. The whole process took about 60 seconds. 

I've now given my kindle and its cover the vigorous shake test. Not surprisingly, it passed with flying colors. It's beautiful


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

nichelle02 said:


> I just received my cover today. I'd originally ordered one with corners but switched it to velcro. I *LOVE* it! I followed the instructions and it worked perfectly for the top and side pieces of velcro. The bottom piece, however, slightly covered the battery cover. So, I peeled it off, adjusted it and re-attached. The whole process took about 60 seconds.
> 
> I've now given my kindle and its cover the vigorous shake test. Not surprisingly, it passed with flying colors. It's beautiful


Which cover did you get, Nichelle?


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank you all for your helpful tips!!!!! I plan on using your ideas when my velcro cover comes. I like the idea of the post it notes as well.


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

Has somebody got a picture of the back of your Kindle to show what the velcro looks like?  On the back.  I am looking very hard at one and need to decided which way I want to go, corners or velcro.  Thanks


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Just to clarify: I was one of the beta testers and for some reason, my cover did not arrive with the fuzzy part of the velcro (the part that goes on the Kindle). I bought some velcro at a craft store. I added the third piece to the bottom (which comes standard on the cover now). I also trimmed the pieces I put on my Kindle, so they wouldn't cover the battery cover. I don't know if I had gotten the fuzzy stuff from Oberon if I would have to do this.

To take this picture: this is the first time I have taken my Kindle out of the Oberon cover since I added the velcro (probably 3 weeks ago, now).

L


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

I finally got my corner cover and it is very secure. The corners are fairly tight. I really doubt they will loosen much, but I still have not removed the fuzzy velcro pieces yet. Not really sure why, because to paraphrase Heston "You will have to pry my Oberon cover off of my Kindle's cold dead hands."


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Leslie for the picture.  Now I just have to make up my mind as to what I want to do.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I just ordered my Tree of Life with velcro on Friday. Hopefully it will ship some time this week. Thanks for posting the picture of the back of your kindle Leslie. I've been wondering how that would look.

If I decide to occasionally switch cases, does the velcro interfere with getting the kindle into a case with corners?

Lynn M


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think LuckyRainbow has the velcro still on hers but has a cover with corners now.  Seems to work for her!

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

love2read said:


> If I decide to occasionally switch cases, does the velcro interfere with getting the kindle into a case with corners?


I've been wondering the same thing myself. I do have Avenue of Trees with velcro. I'd guess fuzzy velcro on the back of Kindle would still be OK with corners, but . . . anyone actually try it?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think LuckyRainbow still has the velcro from her test but bought a cover with corners.  She seems to like it!

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

I do still have the velcro on mine. Not a problem at all to put it in my corner Oberon. In fact, it might even help with the problem someone else with corners mentioned. I do not have a problem with my right next button not clicking. The velcro under that edge raises it off of the cover just enough to eliminate that problem.


----------

